# Arcana Unearthed in PA



## undeaddan (Sep 27, 2004)

Howdy folks,

I am looking to start an Arcana Unearthed campaign soon and I'm looking for players. I'm looking for mature, reliable players interested in a weekly or biweekly game.

The game will take place in or around the greater Harrisburg metropolitan area (Camp Hill, Hershey, Mechanicsburg, even York or Lancaster).

If this piques your interest contact me at undeaddanNOmacSPAMcom (replace NO with '@' and SPAM with '.')


----------

